# Haggling Over Puppy Prices with breeder??



## cmcarrier (Oct 16, 2010)

What is the current practice/etiquette on questioning the stated price in puppy sales? Does this happen or not? Does every client that you sell to get the same price? If someone is trying to sell a litter at price X does prospective buyer who likes the litter but thinks it is overpriced by $500.00 at least counter offer at X - 500 or does he wait for another litter or pay the full amount while feeling ripped off? The other thread on novices finding good litters made me think of this.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

I think we price our litters very fairly considering what both the sire and dam are bringing to the table in pedigree, proven performance and health clearances as well as the time (investment) spent on the puppies before they head to their new homes. Our puppy buyers know the price of a pup right from our initial discussions with them. IMHO if someone started haggling on price with me, I would thank them for their interest and move on to the next person on our list.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Wait for another litter. If you feel that you are being "ripped off", you need to find a breeder and litter that meets your criteria for pricing.

I ask a fair price for my puppies, based on the research I have done into the pedigrees of my dam and chosen sire. The price stays the same for all. (There was one exception that I made to a RTF member who I highly respected.)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Go find another litter.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

cmcarrier said:


> What is the current practice/etiquette on questioning the stated price in puppy sales? Does this happen or not? Does every client that you sell to get the same price? If someone is trying to sell a litter at price X does prospective buyer who likes the litter but thinks it is overpriced by $500.00 at least counter offer at X - 500 or does he wait for another litter or pay the full amounts while feeling ripped off? The other thread on novices finding good litters made me think of this.


Most litter owners are people who have a litter every year or two. They establish the price based on their perceived costs and the market. Most retriever people are not horse traders, offering any amount under the asking price is insulting and if you called back to say that you had changed your mind and are willing to pay full price you would probably be informed that there was no puppy available for you.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I currently have a litter on the ground. I thought I had them priced a little on the low side considering the all age accomplishments of the bitch, but I've had a couple of people ask if I would reduce the price. I might adjust the price for someone that I really want to have one (like an established field trial home) or I might reduce them when they're 7 weeks old and eating me out of house and home, but I'm generally not going to haggle on the price of 12 day old puppies.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

With my litter I set what I thought was a fair price and stuck to it. Sold all pups for the same price and had them sold by the time they were born. 

I don't think it's fair to charge a crazy amount for a couple pups and then have to discount the rest. 

A little discount is fine but I saw one particular litter that had to discount the last few pups by more than $1500. 

Set a fair price and if you need to come down a couple hundred then ok. I would feel bad as a buyer and seller if I was having to come down from $2800 to $1000.


----------



## buckihunter302 (Nov 18, 2015)

I felt that the litter we had last year was priced pretty fair, but still had several people try to talk me into selling them a puppy for several hundred under asking price. I politely told them I'd keep puppies and train before I sold them for less than asking price. 2 of the 9 were sold at discounts, but 1 was to my parents and the other to my main hunting partner. Both of those deals were made before the breeding even took place.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Bryan Parks said:


> With my litter I set what I thought was a fair price and stuck to it. Sold all pups for the same price and had them sold by the time they were born.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to charge a crazy amount for a couple pups and then have to discount the rest.
> 
> ...


Wowza. That's crazy. If the breeding was nice enough to sell any pups at that price, it's odd to me that there would need to be any discount, much less pups available at an age that may merit one. Perhaps the litter was overpriced from the start and the breeder was able to sell a few individuals on a perceived value more than fair market value.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

If the buyer thinks the price is too high - they should not call and ask for a lower price - they should find a breeding that they deem 'acceptably priced'.

My litter is $1500 (quite a bit lower than other breedings to the same stud dog) and I am not budging on the price even down to the last. If I end up keeping back an extra pup, I have no problem. I love training puppies and young dogs, so it would be a win in my book. LOL


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I think "most" litter are fairly priced, but there are times of a saturated market when there are many good breeding to choose from and it can be hard to sell a full litter. I do see too many litters priced at $1500 that are a HRCH stud to a JH female, even if there are quality dogs in the background, I don't feel that's a realistic price. When you have people like Charles selling from a bitch that has AA placements and a WIN for $1800, that a no-brainer.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

I think haggling happens on backyard breedings but I can’t imagine it as a routine part of most field trial breedings. I’ve been feeling lucky to even be on the list for all the puppies I’ve bought and the price has always been the cheapest part of any dog I’ve owned. In fact haggling over the price of a good FT breeding would probably be the kiss of death from getting a pup. If the price is out of your range then just say that and explain who you are and what your experience level is and what your goals are for the puppy and if the price should ever drop you would like to be considered, that might get you a great chance at a pup you could not normally afford.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

NateB said:


> I think "most" litter are fairly priced, but there are times of a saturated market when there are many good breeding to choose from and it can be hard to sell a full litter. I do see too many litters priced at $1500 that are a HRCH stud to a JH female, even if there are quality dogs in the background, I don't feel that's a realistic price. When you have people like Charles selling from a bitch that has AA placements and a WIN for $1800, that a no-brainer.


Definitely! The price gap between below average HT breedings and really nice FT breedings is not large enough. 

It's actually ridiculous but the FT market is just small. 

I sold my choc QA2 x HRCH litter for $1200. Just up the road a backyard golden litter went for $2000 a pup. 🙄


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Bryan Parks said:


> I sold my choc QA2 x HRCH litter for $1200. Just up the road a backyard golden litter went for $2000 a pup. 🙄


That only proves that Golden people are even weirder than chocolate people and everybody pretty much knew that already.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

drunkenpoacher said:


> Bryan Parks said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my choc QA2 x HRCH litter for $1200. Just up the road a backyard golden litter went for $2000 a pup. 🙄
> ...


Haha! No doubt. 

This topic made me remember a year or so ago I saw a FC x MH litter that the last few pups ended up selling for under $1000 while several other HRCH x JR litters from a particular breeder who does that specifically was getting $1200 a puppy all day. 

Just couldn't understand it....well I do somewhat. It's mostly marketing. If your target buyers are hunting and HT people at least put up a decent picture of your bitch.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

I think there's more haggling that happens in the started dog market than the puppy market. If you like the litter, either pay what they're asking or move on. It's not like there's a shortage of hunt test/field trial breedings out there. You can always find something in your budget. 

I had one competition home try to make me a low offer on a litter last year. I did not sell them a pup. I only do breedings I think will sell, and then ask what feels fair. I might negotiate on 11 week old pups but definitely not on 4 week old pups when most of the litter is already sold. I do discount pups that don't pass extensive health testing at 7 weeks but are expected to have a normal life - but it's been a few years since I discounted a normal puppy.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Tobias said:


> If the buyer thinks the price is too high - they should not call and ask for a lower price - they should find a breeding that they deem 'acceptably priced'.
> 
> My litter is $1500 (quite a bit lower than other breedings to the same stud dog) and I am not budging on the price even down to the last. If I end up keeping back an extra pup, I have no problem. I love training puppies and young dogs, so it would be a win in my book. LOL


Easy to say when you haven't been there and done that. What are you going to do if you end up with 3 (or more) unsold????
The puppy market has been very volatile the last 2 years. There is a good chance it will be even more so in the next few months given the economic and political climate we are in now. 
I think there is a lot more discounting on the last couple in a litter than most would want to admit. I come from a national commodity sales background and very well understand supply and demand economics and protecting your market and price. Discounted puppies like discounted sales are not often a topic of public discussion.
I had a VERY nice 10 week old pup just given to me about a year ago. GRHRCH x MH breeding with FT titles on top and bottom. The last several of this litter were like that. He's a year old now and doing well.
Very few want to keep their own pups and try to sell them as started dogs. There is even less economic success in that. 
MP


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

IdahoLabs said:


> I think there's more haggling that happens in the started dog market than the puppy market. *If you like the litter, either pay what they're asking or move on. It's not like there's a shortage of hunt test/field trial breedings out there. You can always find something in your budget. *
> 
> I had one competition home try to make me a low offer on a litter last year. I did not sell them a pup. I only do breedings I think will sell, and then ask what feels fair. I might negotiate on 11 week old pups but definitely not on 4 week old pups when most of the litter is already sold. I do discount pups that don't pass extensive health testing at 7 weeks but are expected to have a normal life - but it's been a few years since I discounted a normal puppy.


Finally.....thank you Dr C


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

cmcarrier said:


> What is the current practice/etiquette on questioning the stated price in puppy sales? Does this happen or not? Does every client that you sell to get the same price? If someone is trying to sell a litter at price X does prospective buyer who likes the litter but thinks it is overpriced by $500.00 at least counter offer at X - 500 or does he wait for another litter or pay the full amount while feeling ripped off? The other thread on novices finding good litters made me think of this.


Unless #1.You have an impressive competitive record and people want YOU to give their pup a chance OR #2.the pups are ready to go home and aren't taken OR #3. It's a subpar breeding for an inflated price than it probably will just be a waste of breath.

Case #3 I wouldn't even look at

Case #1 is a pipe dream for most

Case #2 is the only likely option that would be kosher for most in my book


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I would not haggle over price, move on. If you really like the breeding and say you think pups from those type parents (titles) are going for 1500 and they want 2000. What is 500 over the life of the dog. Then you have to look for a breeding you want again and might not find it. Might be different if you just want a pup without doing any research.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

cmcarrier said:


> What is the current practice/etiquette on questioning the stated price in puppy sales? Does this happen or not? Does every client that you sell to get the same price? If someone is trying to sell a litter at price X does prospective buyer who likes the litter but thinks it is overpriced by $500.00 at least counter offer at X - 500 or does he wait for another litter or pay the full amount while feeling ripped off? The other thread on novices finding good litters made me think of this.


It's an insult. Try breeding a litter yourself and see what you have invested in time, money, and emotion. Do the math and you'll figure it out.
I've had a couple of prospective buyers over the years (22 breedings...labs and chesapeakes), question my price and I simply hang up. Please don't take offense at that. Have a litter yourself and you'll see what I mean.

Sincerely,
Mike B.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I dont sell puppies.. But, I think I have an opinion of product for sale.

I think the most insulting action you can take towards a seller of anything, is to try and horse trade a set price. If the seller wants to horse trade, their add might/should, say something along the lines as "X for a price,, OR BEST OFFER..

I have had folks contact me,and ask about items. I give the price. The next question is "Don't you offer donated items " I will tell them my policy.. They ask me to put them on that list, and notify them when they can get the product free.. This happens a LOT!!! Insulting as hell..

I cant imagine the work, the monetary cost, the preparation involved in offering a litter of pups for sale.. and the research involved in setting a fair price.. For someone to offer Half of what a breeder is asking, is insulting as hell.. If the price is out of your budget, show some class, thank the seller, and politely move on. 

P.S.

If you contact a seller. Don't make the first question out of your mouth " How Much? " 
​


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The last thing I would ask is the price, if I do. I would want to know all other pertinent info
to gauge their investment in presenting a good product. If they haven't gone through those 
hoops it becomes a gamble. The price of the pup is only a small part of the investment a good 
owner will make.

Since I quit training & trialing trucks last forever & my bank account looks much better, without 
even counting the much enjoyed time I spent doing dog stuff. I do miss watching the dogs but 
can still do that for free when a trial is near.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Tobias said:


> . If I end up keeping back an extra pup, I have no problem. I love training puppies and young dogs, so it would be a win in my book. LOL


I did this, twice in the last few years. I would not recommend it. Extremely time consuming and I never had enough 1 on 1 time with them. I put the basics on all of them and sold them as started gundogs as none of them made the cut. By the time that was all said and done it was a break even or possibly a loss compared to their puppy price. 

On the other hand, I have a 6 month old that I've raised primarily by herself and it's been much more enjoyable. We're getting a lot more bonding and learning time in, something the past pairs of pups missed out a good bit on.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I always tell people who ask, to get the very best dog they can afford focusing on health certifications on parents and grandparents, the performance titles of parents and grandparents. The price one pays for a pup is the least of all the costs you will provide on behalf of that dog, especially when buying a dog to compete, run tests, or hunt!

And of course, buyer beware....check out the breeder and their dogs...


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Mike Berube said:


> It's an insult. Try breeding a litter yourself and see what you have invested in time, money, and emotion. Do the math and you'll figure it out.
> I've had a couple of prospective buyers over the years (22 breedings...labs and chesapeakes), question my price and I simply hang up. Please don't take offense at that. Have a litter yourself and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mike B.


Agreed. Trying to horse trade on a puppy price is insulting. On the other hand, why not put your price on the advertisement? Some folks take the time to advertise a litter in multiple media and locations, but don't put the price on there. It seems to me you cut out a lot of tire kickers by just posting the price. I've never understood it.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike Berube said:


> It's an insult. Try breeding a litter yourself and see what you have invested in time, money, and emotion. Do the math and you'll figure it out.
> I've had a couple of prospective buyers over the years (22 breedings...labs and chesapeakes), question my price and I simply hang up. Please don't take offense at that. Have a litter yourself and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mike B.


With that thought in mind: If we sold our puppies for what they are truly worth, nobody could afford them!


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> That only proves that Golden people are even weirder than chocolate people and everybody pretty much knew that already.


Careful! I resemble that remark


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

swampcollielover said:


> I always tell people who ask, to get the very best dog they can afford focusing on health certifications on parents and grandparents, the performance titles of parents and grandparents. The price one pays for a pup is the least of all the costs you will provide on behalf of that dog, especially when buying a dog to compete, run tests, or hunt!
> 
> And of course, buyer beware....check out the breeder and their dogs...


:!:

--------------------


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Matt McKenzie said:


> ... On the other hand, why not put your price on the advertisement? ...


I had the $1200 price on the RTF ad until the pups were gone. I wanted the price up front. 

I think it has been automatically deleted.

I'm not a haggler.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

IdahoLabs said:


> I think there's more haggling that happens in the started dog market than the puppy market. If you like the litter, either pay what they're asking or move on. It's not like there's a shortage of hunt test/field trial breedings out there. You can always find something in your budget.
> 
> I had one competition home try to make me a low offer on a litter last year. I did not sell them a pup. I only do breedings I think will sell, and then ask what feels fair. I might negotiate on 11 week old pups but definitely not on 4 week old pups when most of the litter is already sold. I do discount pups that don't pass extensive health testing at 7 weeks but are expected to have a normal life - but it's been a few years since I discounted a normal puppy.



I know from several years of communication with Claire that she puts a tremendous effort into her puppies. For example, before the pups leave for their new homes she has their CNM and EIC status confirmed, their eyes undergo a CERF examination, and she even does an echocardiogram on her puppies. That is a tremendous investment of time and money. So, I wouldn't be surprised at her answer. 

Most other people that I know are similarly unwilling to negotiate on price. But, buyers and sellers are free to each do as they please. 

On the two occasions that I bred and sold puppies, I was not willing to negotiate on price. And if a potential buyer had tried to negotiate, I would simply tell them that the price was non-negotiable.

Ted


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Matt McKenzie said:


> Agreed. Trying to horse trade on a puppy price is insulting. On the other hand, why not put your price on the advertisement? Some folks take the time to advertise a litter in multiple media and locations, but don't put the price on there. It seems to me you cut out a lot of tire kickers by just posting the price. I've never understood it.


I've ALWAYS advertised price of the litter whether on RTF or EE. I think it's a fair and reasonable thing to do when folks are shopping for a puppy.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> With that thought in mind: If we sold our puppies for what they are truly worth, nobody could afford them!


I can't begin to tell you the number of times, with each litter my wife (ex), would come out to the kennel and wake me up as I was asleep with the pups all over me in the whelping box....just to be awakened by the alarm clock a few hours later to go out and clean up the inevitable **** storm. Anyone that has whelped a litter knows exactly what I'm talking about. It's alot of work if done properly.
I keep telling myself I'm going to track my labor costs with the next litter, but somehow that never comes to fruition. Maybe the next litter.
Would I change anything....hell yes, I would charge more!!!!!
Enjoy
Mike


----------



## cmcarrier (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike Berube said:


> cmcarrier said:
> 
> 
> > What is the current practice/etiquette on questioning the stated price in puppy sales? Does this happen or not? Does every client that you sell to get the same price? If someone is trying to sell a litter at price X does prospective buyer who likes the litter but thinks it is overpriced by $500.00 at least counter offer at X - 500 or does he wait for another litter or pay the full amount while feeling ripped off? The other thread on novices finding good litters made me think of this.
> ...


Thanks everyone for their answers. I was curious about this from reading the other thread and wondered if prices were set. In the last 10 years we have purchased 4 dogs, 3 labs and 1 golden, and have been happy to pay full price for each one.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I've never haggled over the price of any puppy purchase I've made, but everyone I've dealt with on the two or three litters I've put on the ground, have asked for a discount.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not surprising how personally connected and then easily insulted puppy raisers are when it comes to any question at all. 

Last pup I bought, we talked about limited registration, which I ultimately accepted because the breeder wasn't going to budge. I had to trust that she would give me the registration with appropriate clearances and would be around to do so if that time ever came. I still have the dog. He's six years old, still intact and won't be bred, so it won't be an issue. He hasn't made any bastard puppies and I haven't asked for registration. There had to be trust on both sides. I could breed him if I wanted to. Plenty of folks out there who love him and don't care about clearances. We trusted each other and all worked out. Still friends even though we discussed the terms. Perfectly reasonable if you ask me.


----------



## redranger (Feb 2, 2006)

We have had a litter or two every year for a bit less than 20 years. We put our heart and soul into these pups from selecting the best stud to compliment our bitch to the moment we hand over the pup to it's forever home and beyond. We have never sold a pup at less than full price. We do not haggle prices; if the price of our pup is more than you are willing to pay please look elsewhere. 
If you call back weeks later after having talked to every other breeder you can find, my pups will be spoken for.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Training with Judy Aycock and Sylvia McClure one day and this topic came up. I told them that a guy had contacted me by email about a really nice breeding that a buddy and I put together. The first words in his email were “is your price firm”? I deleted the email. Not long after, my sister in law and a friend of my sister in law both text me in regards to the email. I told my sister in law that if the price is stated, then that’s the price. 
Judy looked at me and said “I pay people what they ask and expect people to pay what I ask”. Not another word was said.
The guy apologized and bought the puppy. The pup has had a great HRC career!!!


----------



## buckihunter302 (Nov 18, 2015)

I know on Facebook you're no longer allowed to sell animals. This is why you see a lot of "for discussion", "for adoption", "breeding announcement", etc. Posts get flagged for including a price. I know with our litter last year I was asked by all group moderators to repost without a price. I did include a price on RTF and HLP though and had a link to the litter on HLP in my ads.



Matt McKenzie said:


> Agreed. Trying to horse trade on a puppy price is insulting. On the other hand, why not put your price on the advertisement? Some folks take the time to advertise a litter in multiple media and locations, but don't put the price on there. It seems to me you cut out a lot of tire kickers by just posting the price. I've never understood it.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

DarrinGreene said:


> It's not surprising how personally connected and then easily insulted puppy raisers are when it comes to any question at all.
> 
> Last pup I bought, we talked about limited registration, which I ultimately accepted because the breeder wasn't going to budge. I had to trust that she would give me the registration with appropriate clearances and would be around to do so if that time ever came. I still have the dog. He's six years old, still intact and won't be bred, so it won't be an issue. He hasn't made any bastard puppies and I haven't asked for registration. There had to be trust on both sides. I could breed him if I wanted to. Plenty of folks out there who love him and don't care about clearances. We trusted each other and all worked out. Still friends even though we discussed the terms. Perfectly reasonable if you ask me.


Hi Darrin. The post was haggling over price...and nothing else. Yes, there can be negotiations over registration details, kennel names in registrations, etc., but the post was about PRICE. Have you ever whelped a litter? Yes or no. If no, you really can't speak to the issue of price now can you?
Sincerely, Mike B


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike Berube said:


> Hi Darrin. The post was haggling over price...and nothing else. Yes, there can be negotiations over registration details, kennel names in registrations, etc., but the post was about PRICE. Have you ever whelped a litter? Yes or no. If no, you really can't speak to the issue of price now can you?
> 
> Sincerely, Mike B


"Price" involves both a seller and a consumer. Whether or not someone has whelped a litter is irrelevant to one's ability to weigh in on the issue. 

I understand why people think their puppies are worth a certain amount and get insulted by people trying to haggle. I just don't think there's a reason for that. A simple "no" response to the question and move on is sufficient. 

Some people will ask for a lower price out of principal, just so they don't leave money on the table. They may be willing to pay full price in the end. They may be excellent long term owners too. 

People ask me once in a while to compromise on my training rate. I just say no. Most of them buy anyway.


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

I want the best breeding I can afford and on most cases I was on a waiting list hoping the bitch throws enough pups of the sex/color I wanted. IMHO, if a breeder is willing to haggle, I'd be suspicious of the quality of the breeding.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

DarrinGreene said:


> "Price" involves both a seller and a consumer. Whether or not someone has whelped a litter is irrelevant to one's ability to weigh in on the issue.
> 
> I understand why people think their puppies are worth a certain amount and get insulted by people trying to haggle. I just don't think there's a reason for that. A simple "no" response to the question and move on is sufficient.


But when you have litters, you can get calls like this from the entitled: Pups are 3 days old and price is posted. Do you have pups? Yes and the first question is "will you take less?".The caller has not even taken the time to read anything about the pups. Then he states "I NEED first pick" and the answer is that ship has sailed a long time ago. "Well that's all I'm interested in" and its Good Luck with that. I have no interest is selling a pup to that type of person, not even thinking about having a business relationship with them for the life of the puppy and it is very insulting.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

DarrinGreene said:


> "Price" involves both a seller and a consumer. Whether or not someone has whelped a litter is irrelevant to one's ability to weigh in on the issue.
> 
> I understand why people think their puppies are worth a certain amount and get insulted by people trying to haggle. I just don't think there's a reason for that. A simple "no" response to the question and move on is sufficient.
> 
> ...


So Kevin, please answer the question...have you ever whelped a litter???


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

sorry ....Darrin


----------



## Vol89 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll have to agree with putting the price of the pup on the advertisement. If it's not a rule on forums like this one and EE, it should be. I just took a look at the most recent adds on this site and EE(about 25 adds). About half of the adds on this site listed the price of the pup. EE was much worse. Only about a third of the adds have the price listed. There will be a dissertation on the qualities and history of the sire and bitch but you will have a hard time finding out how much they are asking for the pup. It as though they are embarrassed to show how much they want! I certainly don't have a problem with breeders not wanting to negotiate with the price. It's a lot of work. But, if you are advertising something for sale, step up and put your price out there. Let the market determine if your product is worth your "asking price".


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

For those that regularly go through the process of breeding pups, I congratulate you on your efforts, 
patience and fortitude for persisting. Years ago, I bred a very talented and titled bitch to a well known
field trial dog. After two litters, I decided this was something better left for those with a stronger mind
set. I could explain why, but it would take several more paragraphs. 

Let's just say it was all mostly good until it became time to deal with people. 

Never again, Jim


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> But when you have litters, you can get calls like this from the entitled: Pups are 3 days old and price is posted. Do you have pups? Yes and the first question is "will you take less?".The caller has not even taken the time to read anything about the pups. Then he states "I NEED first pick" and the answer is that ship has sailed a long time ago. "Well that's all I'm interested in" and its Good Luck with that. I have no interest is selling a pup to that type of person, not even thinking about having a business relationship with them for the life of the puppy and it is very insulting.


Yep, You're gonna get that with a public advertisement. It's just part of doing business unfortunately. I get a lot of price calls for training. First thing they ask. I've been told my price is outrageous, high, that a registered nurse should get into dog training for the money... If I got insulted every time someone undervalued my services, I'd be angry all of the time. 

People are gonna do it. No sense letting them effect me negatively. Just give them the information and move on. 

People can only victimize you emotionally to the extent you allow. 

You know I used to let things get to me A LOT. I try hard now not to allow that and I'm a lot happier for the effort.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike Berube said:


> So Kevin, please answer the question...have you ever whelped a litter???


No, but it's irrelevant to the discussion. 

Does anyone ever ask you to compromise your monthly training rate? I'm sure they do at least occasionally. Don't you get insulted when someone undervalues 20 or 30 years of skill you've earned through blood, sweat and tears? Don't you get insulted when they go to the dipshit down the road over $50/month? 

I get the personal connection to a puppy you carefully bred, whelped and cared for over 8 weeks. Totally! I get the emotional aspect. I don't have to raise puppies to know how emotionally connected people are to dogs and to the fruits of their hard labor. I'm not downplaying that point at all, Mike. 

I'm just saying what I said to Nancy. It's just part of business. No sense letting someone insult/upset you.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, it has been many years since whelping a litter. Here's the story of why "never again" came up. 

I bred MPR HRCH UH "Kwick Taffey" MH to an FC titled dog. Not long after the breeding was published,
I got a phone call wanting pick of the litter. I was fairly blunt about wanting first pick to go to someone
intending to run at least hunt tests. He replied, "I don't do any testing and mostly hunt". I replied, "Thanks 
for your offer." and that was it. 

I received a few more replies and got a phone call from a very well known kennel that ran a lot of hunt tests
and bred several litters every year. They wanted first pick male to test and maybe become part of their 
breeding program. Needless to say I was very excited.

The check arrived including air-flight transportation money for Arizona. I drove the pup in to Chicago for the 
flight. Just as the pup's crate was wheeled off, I glance at the destination. It was Missoula, Montana. The light 
came on....this was where the original person that wanted first pick male was from. 

That's when "never again" surfaced.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

I’d personally move on and look for another litter. You may could ask if the price is firm or negotiable, but I would leave it at that if they said no and thank them for their time. I’ve seen pups I think may be overpriced and some that are out of my price range, but I think are worth it. That’s one of the reasons i don’t like when the price isn’t listed in the ad, because if I have certain price I am willing to spend, I am just wasting someone’s time inquiring about the litter. If price was listed and over my budget I would just move on and not waste the breeders time. With that said, I do understand why breeders don’t list the price. Just depends on what the pup is worth to you.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

KwickLabs said:


> Well, it has been many years since whelping a litter. Here's the story of why "never again" came up.
> 
> I bred MPR HRCH UH "Kwick Taffey" MH to an FC titled dog. Not long after the breeding was published,
> I got a phone call wanting pick of the litter. I was fairly blunt about wanting first pick to go to someone
> ...


Did they still get the dog?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

We never mind people calling to discuss an upcoming litter as it gives us the opportunity to get initial information on the potential buyer and the buyer to do the same about us and the litter. Discussion of price - male vs female, limited vs full registration - is always welcome. If our price is not in their price range they will move on ... but will hopefully have a better understanding of what makes up a "good" breeding - particularly when it comes to health clearances. 

Asking the price (if not listed in the ad) is one thing, haggling over the price is just plain rude IMHO.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

"Did they still get the dog?" The kennel in Arizona sent me a check for the pup when it was four weeks 
old then evidently worked out a transfer/sale agreement (sold it).....long before the pup was shipped. 

I did not fully realize the shuffle until after the flight took off. The legal hassle of sorting out the sale 
seemed like a lost cause. Deception is not pleasant. Their client in Montana, that just wanted a hunting 
dog, got what he wanted. Whether it was a favor or just money (quick profit), I do not know. Either way
I still think it was a sleazy way of doing things.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Never haggled over the price of a pup and never will. The most overpriced litters I hear about are from people who have no clue what they are doing other than pairing two registered dogs. Invariably they are "Champion blood lines". Just heard about a lab litter a few miles away out of "Seeing eye dogs" for $3500.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I always ask, but then I'm usually last pick and oftentimes the breeders tend to have a larger litter, with an older puppy they want to place. Wouldn't do it if I was getting first pick on the color, sex, or am putting a deposit on something I really want. But have asked for a lower price when it's not the sex or color I originally wanted. They either say yes or no, not a big deal either way. If your gonna sell puppies people are going to ask for discounts, whether it's considered rude or not, whelp it's gonna happen. Have gotten out of putting down deposit, as I tend to be unlucky; seems every litter I've ever put a deposit down on, has no puppies, or the wrong sex, color etc. I think that's how I ended up with a brown male dog .


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

KwickLabs said:


> "Did they still get the dog?" The kennel in Arizona sent me a check for the pup when it was four weeks
> old then evidently worked out a transfer/sale agreement (sold it).....long before the pup was shipped.
> 
> I did not fully realize the shuffle until after the flight took off. The legal hassle of sorting out the sale
> ...


Definitely, I would not have been happy just because of the deception.


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

*Price ?*

From reading a lot of the responses, one would think a puppy is a commodity, like a bushel of corn or a beef animal. A dog is going to become your best friend, whether hunting or trialing, and always will be a loyal companion. It’s up to you to do due diligence and find a litter that meets your needs. If the price is a consideration for you at all, I wouldn’t sell you a pup.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

KwickLabs said:


> "Did they still get the dog?" The kennel in Arizona sent me a check for the pup when it was four weeks
> old then evidently worked out a transfer/sale agreement (sold it).....long before the pup was shipped.
> 
> I did not fully realize the shuffle until after the flight took off. The legal hassle of sorting out the sale
> ...



Wow - that was a truly classless act. People can be real twats.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

Haggling is not cool. However, I am guessing that no one on this thread felt bad when they tried to get a better deal on a vehicle.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

The rest of the story was ironic. I had all the pups micro-chipped. Three years later, my vet calls
me up and said they found my dog in Montana.


----------

